# Spice D80 Dual Sim GSM+GSM



## kumarmohit (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone here used the Spice D80 dual sim GSM phone?

Is it out in the market?
If yes how much moolah would I have to shell out?
And where can I find it in Delhi?

If it is not out, how, long would I have to wait for it?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 7, 2007)

I heard about Spice sets that their battery is not good enough.....


----------



## assasin (Oct 7, 2007)

afaik the fone costs bout 8.5 - 9k.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 7, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> I heard about Spice sets that their battery is not good enough.....



That is why they are are providing 2 batteries LOL
 Anyone knows where to get it in Delhi?


----------



## azzu (Oct 7, 2007)

its not 2 GSm batt i thinks 
one GSM and CDMA 
i prefer chinesee dual sim MOB's than SPICE SH@t


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 7, 2007)

No there are 2 models
D88 is candy bar GSM+CDMA
D80 is clamshell GSM + GSM

Any way I just checked on spice and the phone has no Java. Suince I am coming from 6630 this would have bbe a sever functionality drop for me. So I abandoined this phone thing.

I have decided to purchase Nokia 1200 and keep my 6630 instead. While I have to to bother about 2 phones, but I can not stand the loss of functionality.


----------



## azzu (Oct 8, 2007)

^^ ur right 
no java support Bad


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 15, 2007)

what !!!!!!!!! no java support !!!!!!!! strange


----------

